# Swell Limpopo Black Sand



## Aeropars (27 Oct 2015)

Hi All,

There seems to be a real problem in getting the Unipac Limpopo Black Sand around my way and its only available in 2.5 kilo bags. I expect I'll need about 30kg of the stuff for a 180L tank.

I see Swell UK sell the stuff but its their own brand. Has anyone had any experience with this product? Would you recommend it?

http://www.swelluk.com/aquarium/substrate-1695/sand-1696/swell-limpopo-black-sand-377143.html


----------



## AshRolls (27 Oct 2015)

I have used it (a large bag purchased from local Maidenhead Aquatics). It's pretty nice, more of a grey than black, sort of salt and peppery appearance. The grain size is quite fine (~0.5mm), so compaction might become an issue, I'm not sure much water transferral is getting through to the soil substrate that it's capping.


----------



## Aeropars (27 Oct 2015)

That would be the Unipac version I'm guessing. Swell UK do their own branded version so I'm trying to understand if its as good or whether its a bit ropey


----------



## AshRolls (27 Oct 2015)

Ah yes I was referring to the Unipac version!


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 Oct 2015)

It looks fine to me...and there have been some Ok reports on the stuff here http://www.tropicalfishforums.co.uk/index.php?topic=38319.0 But at the end of the day I suppose it's up to you to decide whether it's worth a punt or not


----------



## alto (29 Oct 2015)

Harass your local shops for the 25kg bag



I meant politely request


----------



## Aeropars (29 Oct 2015)

Rang around the Midlands stores of MA but none in stock. I've bitten the bullet and gone for the Swell stuff so it should be here today. I'll post a pic when it arrives and keep people updated as to its progress in my tank.


----------



## Aeropars (29 Oct 2015)

Just had the delivery from Swell UK and the sand is actually Unipac! I'm not sure 30kg will be enough for a 180L tank though.


----------



## Antoni (30 Oct 2015)

It depends what is the foot print of the tank and how high of a slope you are after... But lets say if your tank is 50 cm tall and you want 10cm of a substrate, you will need around 36l


----------

